# Highhitter Hydraulics



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone had any work done by these guys? Or if someone from there is on LIL can you post some pics of work you've done, preferably reinforcements. I need someone not too far from Tallahassee to do the reinforcements on my 80 Coupe Deville.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

you aint seen their lac?


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

search em at myspace.com or i know "Cali way" on here has a link in his signature

look what i found
High Hitter Hydraulics and Chrome Plating 407-947-1251 and 850-527-2600 http://www.myspace.com/highhitterhydraulics


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

They are doing my boy's car from the frame up. Dan and Ruben been good by me. If you are out that way I would give them a call. 

Rob


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

here you go

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=140216


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

never mind the pics arnt there


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey what up homie im in Tallahassee, hit me up on the pm and I'll try and help you out


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Oct 23 2006, 05:03 PM~6427290
> *search em at myspace.com or i know "Cali way" on here has a link in his signature
> 
> look what i found
> ...


I've seen some of the cars from the Orlando area I just wanted to see some of the work from Panama City. Where was that Cadillac built that's on their myspace, Orlando?


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

FloRida check your pm


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Big dan is real cool people. From what i have seen does decent work also.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TTT FOR HIGH HITTER, GIVE ME A CALL WITH ANY QUESTIONS, I GOT PLENTY OF PICS OF REINFORCEMENTS FROM THE PANAMA CITY STORE OR MINE THAT I CAN SEND YA.
RUBEN
407-947-1251


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Good talking to you Ruben, I think I'll be sending my stuff your way.


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

could you send me some pics also


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 24 2006, 12:25 PM~6432810
> *TTT FOR HIGH HITTER,  GIVE ME A CALL WITH ANY QUESTIONS,  I GOT PLENTY OF PICS OF REINFORCEMENTS FROM THE PANAMA CITY STORE OR MINE THAT I CAN SEND YA.
> RUBEN
> 407-947-1251
> *





Im in P-cola are you doing the plating in Panama City, I hope so it would save me some money on shipping!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 25 2006, 01:13 AM~6438860
> *Im in P-cola are you doing the plating in Panama City, I hope so it would save me some money on shipping!
> *


its not done in panama city but we take care of all shipping arrangements


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

RUBEN DON'T KNOW WHAT HE IS DOING. 


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. MAN YOU GUYS ARE DOING BIG THINGS HOMIE. GOOD TO SEE THAT PEOPLE ARE STARTING TO REALIZE YOUR POTENTIAL.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

ttt cause that orange caddy is swangin :thumbsup:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Quality Work... Good to do business with.. :thumbsup:


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

its good to know now i can have the shop name and correct city in my sig :biggrin:


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 23 2006, 04:06 PM~6425236
> *Has anyone had any work done by these guys? Or if someone from there is on LIL can you post some pics of work you've done, preferably reinforcements. I need someone not too far from Tallahassee to do the reinforcements on my 80 Coupe Deville.
> *


i know dan did a bunch of people dirty in vegas and had to get out of town quick. not very good business. :thumbsdown:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Oct 26 2006, 03:18 AM~6446870
> *i know dan did a bunch of people dirty in vegas and had to get out of town quick. not very good business. :thumbsdown:
> *


First off that isnt the reason why he moved to Florida, his kids live here and if you have any children you know that its hard to be away from them, especially that far. Secondly Dan asked me to write that in November he will be in Vegas to personally handle whatever business that was done between you two. He has tried to contact you numerous times but you wont respond. His number is the 850 one on my signature, go ahead and give him a call, he will be waiting to hear from ya.

Ruben
High Hitter Hydraulics


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 26 2006, 03:06 PM~6448197
> *First off that isnt the reason why he moved to Florida, his kids live here and if you have any children you know that its hard to be away from them, especially that far. Secondly Dan asked me to write that in November he will be in Vegas to personally handle whatever business that was done between you two.  He has tried to contact you numerous times but you wont respond.  His number is the 850 one on my signature, go ahead and give him a call,  he will be waiting to hear from ya.
> 
> Ruben
> ...


tell him if he wants me too stop, all hes gotta do is cut me a check for $500 and ill go away. otherwise ill be here waiting for him hno:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

he knows what he is doing... does good jobs... cool people too...


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Oct 26 2006, 04:30 PM~6451337
> *tell him if he wants me too stop, all hes gotta do is cut me a check for $500 and ill go away. otherwise ill be here waiting for him  hno:
> *


 500.00 for what ??? :0


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Oct 26 2006, 04:30 PM~6451337
> *tell him if he wants me too stop, all hes gotta do is cut me a check for $500 and ill go away. otherwise ill be here waiting for him  hno:
> *



500.00 for what ?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Oct 26 2006, 06:30 PM~6451337
> *tell him if he wants me too stop, all hes gotta do is cut me a check for $500 and ill go away. otherwise ill be here waiting for him  hno:
> *


Just so people aware of the situation, from my understanding this guys gun got stolen out of his shop when it got broken into in Vegas, Dan agreed to repay vegasrider through labor on his car but he wanted WAY more than 500 worth of labor and they never came to an agreement. Dan ended up moving and thats pretty much why he is upset. 

I know this has nothing to do with me but anything that says HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS does. Call me at 407-947-1251 or Dan at 850-527-2600. Give either one of us a call and we can handle the money situation.

I still dont understand why you wont call him? the number is at the bottom, you can pm me your number if you'd like.


thanks
Ruben
High Hitter Hydraulics


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 26 2006, 11:39 PM~6451854
> *Just so people aware of the situation,  from my understanding this guys gun got stolen out of his shop when it got broken into in Vegas, Dan agreed to repay vegasrider through labor on his car but he wanted WAY more than 500 worth of labor and they never came to an agreement. Dan ended up moving and thats pretty much why he is upset.
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with me but anything that says HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS does.  Call me at 407-947-1251 or Dan at 850-527-2600. Give either one of us a call and we can handle the money situation.
> ...


i had loaned him my sks cause he asked me if he could borrow it cause he was getting death threats cause of some shit that went down at the shop. 1 of his boys ended up stealing it out of the shop. as far as me wanting waaaaaay more than $500(gun cost almost $1000 with all the clips and case that got took) labor is bullshit. cause all that shit with the labor dispute happend waaaaaaaaay before the gun even got stolen. right before he left he agreed to do some work on my car. next thing i know hes gone and im assed out. didnt even make an attemp to contact me or anything. its not like he took his time moving and shit he left town quick as fuck. theres a few others that i know are pissed off at dan too.


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

This is what I do not get . This is between you and Daniel. 
You know he does good work , you can see he does good work . 
Just call and settle this . You have the # , it is posted all over lay it low . 
Its old and from like almost 2 years ago . 
Daniel does not want trouble he wants the issue solved and for you to stop
making his name bad along with him and shop and partner... :uh: 
Once again , his cell # is 850-527-2600 call and settle .
He does not have an issue with you , never did never has . You were one of his good friends .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

All I know is the deal that fell through has nothing to do with Dans workmanship so as for myself I think I'll give him a try! :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't see how a gun has anything to do with his work quality. You made it seem like he stole parts off peoples cars or just didn't do good work. I'm sure most of the people on here have some kind of personal beef with somebody that has nothing to do with their shop but they still do good work. I'm still going to head their way and get the Caddy done when I get my kit. :thumbsup: and remember Guns are bad mkay :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

sorry old pics, we have a bunch of new things but cant post up until the cars come out.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 27 2006, 06:23 PM~6458669
> *sorry old pics,  we have a bunch of new things but cant po
> 
> 
> ...




FUCKIN CHAZ..lolololol


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

looks good uffin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DAN DAVIS FROM MIAMI, FLORIDA WITH THE BLUE LINCOLN TOWNCAR IS A BITCH AND HE RIPS PEOPLE OFF..................


:angry: NOW THIS IS NOT NICE!!!!! YOU HAVE TO BE STUPID TO LEAVE A GUN IN A SHOP NO MATTER HOW CLOSE OF BOYS YOU ARE TO THEM..EVERY HEARD OF OWNING UP TO YOUR OWN PROBLEMS... IT REALLY NOT HIS FAULT BUT SINCE DAN IS MANNING UP TO YOUR MISTAKE AND WILL PAY FOR YOUR LOSS, I DO NOT KNOW WHY YOU WILL NOT CALL HIM INSTEAD OF LOOKING CHILDISH AND TRYING TO DRAG HIM NAME IN MUDD..ANOTHER THING SMART ASS HIS NMBER IS ON THIS SITE. CALL HIM FIRST BEFORE RUNNING YOUR MOUTH. I HAVE MET COOL ASS PEOPLE IN VEGAS AND THEY ARE CHILDISH LIKE THIS..

I PERSONALY HAVE HAD GREAT EXPERIENCES THREW DAN WITH MY 63 IMPALA AND 85 REGAL WHO IS DOING A FRAME OFF FULL WRAP. BUT NOT TO THROW ANYTHING ELSE IN DO TO ALOT OF HATERS, THAT RATHER BUY THERE SHIT BUILT...-NO NAMES----?????

WELL THIS IS ONLY ONE PERSON WHO IS CRYING OF THERE OWN LACK ON STUPIDITY.. SO FLORIDA, VEGAS, GA. ALA, AND TEXAS WILL STEP UP FOR OUR BOY DAN HE WILL GIVE THE SHIRT OFF HIS BACK TO HELP A BUMM.. 

THAT DRAGGASS55 FOR THE PROPPS, YOU CAN BET ON A HOUSE CALL SOON HOMIE J/K......................


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

sweet


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

double post :cheesy:


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Nov 4 2006, 08:39 PM~6503929
> *DAN DAVIS FROM MIAMI, FLORIDA WITH THE BLUE LINCOLN TOWNCAR IS A BITCH AND HE RIPS PEOPLE OFF..................
> :angry: NOW THIS IS NOT NICE!!!!! YOU HAVE TO BE STUPID TO LEAVE A GUN IN A SHOP NO MATTER HOW CLOSE OF BOYS YOU ARE TO THEM..EVERY HEARD OF OWNING UP TO YOUR OWN PROBLEMS... IT REALLY NOT HIS FAULT BUT SINCE DAN IS MANNING UP TO YOUR MISTAKE AND WILL PAY FOR YOUR LOSS, I DO NOT KNOW WHY YOU WILL NOT CALL HIM INSTEAD OF LOOKING CHILDISH AND TRYING TO DRAG HIM NAME IN MUDD..ANOTHER THING SMART ASS HIS NMBER IS ON THIS SITE. CALL HIM FIRST BEFORE RUNNING YOUR MOUTH. I HAVE MET COOL ASS PEOPLE IN VEGAS AND THEY ARE CHILDISH LIKE THIS..
> 
> ...


your ignorant. you dont know shit about the situation so you should stay the fuck out of it. i loaned it to him cause he was getting all kinds of threats and he was scared. he hasnt made no kind of attempt to pay me for shit. all hes gotta do is come on here and message me. i know hes got a computer. his buisness practices were shitty and as far as his work goes i never had a problem with it. cause i never really had anything done major done by him. but theres someother dudes that i know had some issues with some of his work. im gonna tell them to come on here and post. just out of curiousity did dan build that caddy or did he buy it like that????? :0 he said he was gonna be out here in november and pay me visit. ill be here waiting. see how many people he brings with him :0


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

work looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

just out of curiousity did dan build that caddy or did he buy it like that????? 



Ill post pics of the build-up for ya


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn this shit is still going! I would like to see the build up pics of that Caddy cause it hits like a mutha :thumbsup:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 8 2006, 10:34 AM~6527044
> *Damn this shit is still going! I would like to see the build up pics of that Caddy cause it hits like a mutha :thumbsup:
> *


what up crucial, yea ill post them tonight.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Nov 8 2006, 09:35 AM~6526757
> *just out of curiousity did dan build that caddy or did he buy it like that?????
> Ill post pics of the build-up for ya
> *


AINT DAN YOUR PARTER? WONT YOU ASK HIM YOURSELF?


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Nov 8 2006, 11:29 AM~6527893
> *what up crucial,  yea ill post them tonight.
> *


What it do Ruben. I think I'm gonna get the basic reinforcements without the crossmember just so I'll have something to ride and then get a new frame for a full wrap for phase 2 of the build along with 90 it out. I hope to have it down your way next month.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider+Nov 8 2006, 01:50 AM~6525760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruben was trying to quote VegasRider.... then he answered his question on whether Dan built it or not by saying he will put up the build up pics.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 8 2006, 02:21 PM~6528670
> *AINT DAN YOUR PARTER? WONT YOU ASK HIM YOURSELF?
> *


lol


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Nov 8 2006, 08:44 PM~6531361
> *Ruben was trying to quote VegasRider.... then he answered his question on whether Dan built it or not by saying he will put up the build up pics.
> *


thanks


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

the caddy was built by dan ground up ..like always.. 
why buy shit pre made ?? you appreciate your ride if its done like that .


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> the caddy was built by dan ground up ..like always..
> why buy shit pre made ?? you appreciate your ride if its done like that .
> PRE MADE IS BAD.. ANYONE WANT TO BUY A GUN I FOUND? HA HA
> ANYWAY ROB GOOD LOOKEN ON THE PLAQUE I REALLY HOPE JAX CAN GET BACK ON ITS FEET, AND HE IS A QUESTION FOR
> ...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn i know you guys have someing thats fuckin clean & nice lined up for the lowrider tour!!!!!!!!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

next stop is MIAMI, brb w/ pics


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

the caddy is sweeeeeeet


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

That chroming is fn nice how much would you charge if I had the same parts, just an estimate, I'm just trying to see what the chroming costs.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 15 2006, 04:10 PM~6575085
> *That chroming is fn nice how much would you charge if I had the same parts, just an estimate, I'm just trying to see what the chroming costs.
> *


pm sent


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

ALL I WANT TO SAY IS DANS A BITCH. HE SENT MY BOY A MESSAGE ON MYSPACE TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT ME. YOU KNOW WHERE I WORK YOU KNOW WHERE I STAY BITCH. I WAS WAITING FOR YOUR A ASS TO PAY ME A VISIT LIKE YOU WERE SAYING. REMEMBER THE TIME WE WERE AT AL'S SHOP AND THAT BLACK DUDE SAID HE WAS GONNA KILL YOU AND YOU STARTED BALLING SAYING IM A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER AND YOU WERE CALLING YOUR HOMIES FOR BACK :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dan coo wit me though


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Nov 26 2006, 06:12 PM~6640109
> *ALL I WANT TO SAY IS DANS A BITCH. HE SENT MY BOY A MESSAGE ON MYSPACE TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT ME. YOU KNOW WHERE I WORK YOU KNOW WHERE I STAY BITCH. I WAS WAITING FOR YOUR A ASS TO PAY ME A VISIT LIKE YOU WERE SAYING. REMEMBER THE TIME WE WERE AT AL'S SHOP AND THAT BLACK DUDE SAID HE WAS GONNA KILL YOU AND YOU STARTED BALLING SAYING IM A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER AND YOU WERE CALLING YOUR HOMIES FOR BACK  :roflmao:
> *


damn ***** shut the fuck up already, you have his number CALL HIM. nobody cares anymore.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

X2 I'm still going to try his shop out!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Nov 26 2006, 05:12 PM~6640109
> *ALL I WANT TO SAY IS DANS A BITCH. HE SENT MY BOY A MESSAGE ON MYSPACE TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT ME. YOU KNOW WHERE I WORK YOU KNOW WHERE I STAY BITCH. I WAS WAITING FOR YOUR A ASS TO PAY ME A VISIT LIKE YOU WERE SAYING. REMEMBER THE TIME WE WERE AT AL'S SHOP AND THAT BLACK DUDE SAID HE WAS GONNA KILL YOU AND YOU STARTED BALLING SAYING IM A LOVER NOT A FIGHTER AND YOU WERE CALLING YOUR HOMIES FOR BACK  :roflmao:
> *


dude i admit that i have your gun give me your address is i will send it to you fabien..but you are a computer gangster,, nerdlike punk.. thats fine but when your are valaying your cars and your walking with the rest of your white friends . BAM WERE DID FABIEN GO.. FYI PEOPLE KNOW PEOPLE WERE YOUR LIVE SO SHHHHHHHH!


anyways what up peeps were is the new monster at jan is coming around the corner and i can't get that last push to finish the monster.. so glad i did not buy my car pre built....who wants to do house calls in jax.... i got two on my list,,, 


SWITCHES AND BITCHES AINT NOTHING

BUT A HIGH HITTER THANG...........  


DAN ITS TUFF BEING ON TOP! THAT WHYY THERE ARE SO MANY HATERS...


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 26 2006, 08:58 PM~6641501
> *dan coo wit me though
> *



DAN'S A COOL MTHF#$KER AS FAR AS I KNOW

YOU WANT TO NOSE THEM CADDYS UP AGAIN AFTER THE SHOW IN MIA
MAYBE AT REDS


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

:biggrin: see ya in MIA


----------



## ImapalaGurl (Aug 21, 2006)

VEGAS RIDER...

first of all dan didnt talk shit you are making that a bit extended . he told YOUR boy that he had no issues with you...CALL dan 850-527-2600 i am so sick of hearing about this shit !!!!! yes this is his wife and im sticking up for him ....this shit has to stop. wheres your ride ? post it , what do you have ?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 13 2006, 09:48 PM~6757145
> *VEGAS RIDER...
> 
> first of all dan didnt talk shit you are making that a bit extended . he told YOUR boy that he had no issues with you...CALL dan 850-527-2600 i am so sick of hearing about this shit !!!!! yes this is his wife and im sticking up for him ....this shit has to stop. wheres your ride ? post it , what do you have ?
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

your right this is getting old and no one really gives a shit about it, All I know is I'm still going to try his shop out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I had no idea when I started this topic that it would turn into this. I spoke to Dan on the phone the other day and he seems like cool people. I can't wait to own a Highhitter built ride


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6749893
> *dude i admit that i have your gun give me your address is i will send it to you fabien..but you are a computer gangster,, nerdlike  punk.. thats fine but when your are valaying your cars and your walking  with the rest of your white friends . BAM WERE DID FABIEN GO.. FYI PEOPLE KNOW PEOPLE WERE YOUR LIVE SO SHHHHHHHH!
> anyways what up peeps were is the new monster at jan is coming around the corner and i can't get that last push to finish the monster.. so glad i did not buy my car pre built....who wants to do house calls in jax.... i got two on my list,,,
> SWITCHES AND BITCHES AINT NOTHING
> ...


dans a bitch. bottomline. cant handle shit himself so he has other people talk shit. how do i comeoff being an internet gangster??? i valet cars(probably make more money than half the people on this board) and have white friends??? is that an insult??? your fucking retarded.


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImapalaGurl_@Dec 14 2006, 01:48 AM~6757145
> *VEGAS RIDER...
> 
> first of all dan didnt talk shit you are making that a bit extended . he told YOUR boy that he had no issues with you...CALL dan 850-527-2600 i am so sick of hearing about this shit !!!!! yes this is his wife and im sticking up for him ....this shit has to stop. wheres your ride ? post it , what do you have ?
> *



so we all know who wears the pants. hahaha.he was talking shit to kenny. kenny read it to me. im gonna have him send me the message if he still has it. i dont have a car. im done attempting to build a lowrider. i got my tahoe.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegasrider_@Dec 15 2006, 02:31 AM~6763717
> *dans a bitch. bottomline. cant handle shit himself so he has other people talk shit. how do i comeoff being an internet gangster??? i valet cars(probably make more money than half the people on this board) and have white friends??? is that an insult??? your fucking retarded.
> *





well parkin cars is insulting, I think. Your equal would be a greeter at walmart! And all the shit your typing makes you sound like a dumbass internet WANKSTA! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 15 2006, 05:42 AM~6764114
> *well parkin cars is insulting, I think. Your equal would be a greeter at walmart! And all the shit your typing makes you sound like a dumbass internet WANKSTA! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *





and I dont think you make more money than most of the people on here, keep dreaming! :biggrin:


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 15 2006, 09:43 AM~6764115
> *and I dont think you make more money than most of the people on here, keep dreaming! :biggrin:
> *


your a fucking idiot too. all you florida fools keep swinging from dans nuts.


----------



## vegasrider (Jan 31, 2002)

as far as the whole dan thing goes im done. my beef wasnt with highhitter hydraulics it was with dan.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

dan pm me with your address i have a copy of our 
picnic on dvd i'll send you.......


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I've been over to the shop twice. Met Dan, cool peeps. Seen the Lac, when they were wetsanding it, it's a clean ass Lac! Seen a frame he's doing and it looks good, no shotty ass welding, real nice work!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

98 town car im finishing up


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

High Hitters new bucket to get around Orlando, 275/25/24 :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

my old g-body, new one on the way

one of my closest homies truck, 24 1/2's, this bitch hits hard ass hell with 4 15's

whos lincoln is this? :0


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

woof woof what up big dan???


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 20 2006, 06:48 PM~6793876
> *98 town car im finishing up
> 
> *



Nice it looks clean


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

what up big DAN CAN WAIT TO GET THE 63...... I NEED TO KEEP THE DUVAL THANG ON THE DOWN LOW......MERRY CHRISTMAS ITS MY BIRTHDAY TO DAY SO I AM TALKING TO YOU NOW.. I HOPE WE CAN SERVE THE BIG FL...........

WELL PEACE GIVE RUBEN PROPS AND DON'T BE SCERD TO CALL ME RUBEN I LIVE AROUND THE CORNER,, I CAN HELP YOU ON WHAT EVER....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

who like big boobs...................ME


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

i got a couple new project that im working on right now, ill post pics at the end of the week.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Dan I'll be getting at you about that chromed gas tank! :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 8 2007, 02:12 AM~6930909
> *Yeah Dan I'll be getting at you about that chromed gas tank! :biggrin:
> *


This isnt Dan, its Ruben, same shop so its all good :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jan 7 2007, 07:37 PM~6927913
> *i got a couple new project that im working on right now, ill post pics at the end of the week.
> *


Wut up Highhitter can't wait to see the pics. You got anymore of the Linc posted above?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 9 2007, 08:54 AM~6941002
> *Wut up Highhitter can't wait to see the pics. You got anymore of the Linc posted above?
> *


yeap i do, im waiting on the rims to arrive when they do ill post pics, up on 3 with a custom 4 link :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

TTT for the homie in Orlando


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ruben did you ever find me a regal??????


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

nice work bro looks like ya staying busy


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Jan 15 2007, 09:08 PM~6996127
> *nice work bro looks like ya staying busy
> *


yea both shops have constant work for the next few months, but always looking for more.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN I LOVE THIS TOWNCAR!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

thAT BLUE FRAME LOOKS LIKE ITS ICY,, NICE.. AND WOULD THAT BE A CADDY FRAME WITH ALL THE OTHER FRAMES ON TOP OF IT.. I KNOW I ISSED PARK IT AT THE CLUB THAT NIGHT BUT DAMN DAN THAT HURTS...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

tt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

tt


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

I've had 2 cars built by High Hitters and can't wait for my 3rd.......as soon as I figure out what it is :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

big mac


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: YUP YUP RUBEN DOIN MY GRAND MARQUIS RITE NOW. CANT WAIT TO GET IT BACK N FINALLY GET CRUISIN. YO RUBEN POST UP SOME PICS IF YOU GET A CHANCE HOMIE :biggrin: ONE TIME FOR HIGH HITTERS WONT GO TO NO1 ELSE AFTER DEALIN WIT RUBEN :thumbsup:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 25 2006, 09:26 AM~6439635
> *its not done in panama city but we take care of all shipping arrangements
> *


what r sum of your plating prices...........


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/bckbm...25-Untitled.flv


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN I LOVE THAT BOX CHEVY YOU DID HOMIE


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

good work and good people a wonderfull combination :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

What it dew high hitter family? droped in to say what up.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 5 2007, 10:14 AM~7623282
> *What it dew high hitter family? droped in to say what up.
> *


what up Rob, i appreciate the help on the blazer, i owe you a wendys frosty.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Uh, i'll take a frosty :yes:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

can i get a frosty? :dunno:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 6 2007, 07:09 AM~7629949
> *can i get a frosty? :dunno:
> *


if you bring out that LS this weekend to hop against the blazer ill give ya 2 frostys


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 6 2007, 11:02 AM~7630808
> *if you bring out that LS this weekend to hop against the blazer ill give ya 2 frostys
> *


 :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 6 2007, 09:02 AM~7630808
> *if you bring out that LS this weekend to hop against the blazer ill give ya 2 frostys
> *



so anxious?

save it for the 14th in Jax.

Monte scheduled apperances..

April 14th @ Ichiban's Shop in Jax.

April 29th @ Firme Estilo Picnic..

go and get some, or come and get some...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 5 2007, 10:25 AM~7623699
> *what up Rob,  i appreciate the help on the blazer,  i owe you a wendys frosty.
> *


Did pulling those screens help fix the problem??


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 6 2007, 06:49 PM~7633639
> *Did pulling those screens help fix the problem??
> *


yea it didnt work right away though, well after i hopped it about 2 more times, then it must have cleared.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

High Hitter Hydraulics 407-947-1251 and 850-527-2600 http://www.myspace.com/highhitterhydraulics

*2 NEW hoppers coming out this summer, get ready*

:0 :0 :cheesy: 

can i play with them?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 7 2007, 09:01 AM~7636812
> *High Hitter Hydraulics 407-947-1251 and 850-527-2600 http://www.myspace.com/highhitterhydraulics
> 
> 2 NEW hoppers coming out this summer, get ready
> ...


lol, hope the LS is doing 50 plus, but yea you can play with them


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

what make you think youre doin that? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 3 2007, 11:32 PM~7613659
> *
> 
> *


nice fuckin set up


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 7 2007, 10:46 PM~7641111
> *nice fuckin set up
> *


WOW! X100!!!
im loving the gold hoses!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

what type of metal are you using for the battery terminals......I seen some the other day that were gold plated and they looked bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

YET ANOTHER ONE FROM HIGH HITTERS :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice work Highhitters :thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

x6541564621!


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

ruben iam a look to get frame done around end of may :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

ruben you or dan got any caprice frames looking to get the frame done in about 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

quote=fullyclownin,May 8 2007, 06:55 PM~7861735]

















OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome"
[/quote




hey it would be good to see you back out there again this year "maybe with a booth"

it's goin to be bigger & better this year


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any new updates guys..were tham pics :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

DAN FOUND SANTA'S SLAY HOLD ON LET ME GET THIS PIC,BRO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

COMEN BACK FROM NEW JERSEY..HE BROKE AND AXIL ON THE TRAIL ON THE NJ TUNE PIKE DRIVES 17HRS TO MY HOUSE IN JACKSONVILLE AND CRASHED THERE.. IT THE REGAL SHOULD BE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF ISUES FROM LOR RIDER MAG.. THEY SHOT THE REGAL GETTN DOWN BRINGEN HOME FIRST PLACE AND$$$..


ALSO PANAMA SHOP AND ORLANDO HAVE BEEN SWAMPED AFTER TAMPA SHOW WITH BIZZ BUT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER A RELOCATION TO JACKSONVILL,FL...SOON AS THE SHOP IS UP....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo the regal looks nice


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2007, 09:19 PM~8262190
> *yo the regal looks nice
> *


DO NOT BE AFRAID TO PM THE BOYZ FROM HIGH HITTER..

THANKS IT TOOK DAN A SHORT TIME TO PUT IT TOGETHER BY HIM SELF... THAT REGAL WILL MAKE THE CROWD HAPPY........


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

plz keep me updates homie


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 8 2007, 10:57 PM~8263082
> *plz keep me updates homie
> *


YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

ttt for highhitter!! can't wait to see more of that Regal


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 8 2007, 10:08 PM~8262097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: just like he said, we have a bunch of new pics to post up including some fully molded frames along with a few new street cars that are hitting the streets right now, hopefully i can load them up in the next few days.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTTTTT :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

CAN WE GET A HELL YA.......CAUSE HIGH HITTER SAID SO :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 12 2007, 11:26 AM~8291882
> *CAN WE GET A HELL YA.......CAUSE HIGH HITTER SAID SO :biggrin:
> *




X2 and post the pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 7 2007, 01:49 PM~7638110
> *lol,  hope the LS is doing 50 plus,  but yea you can play with them
> *


THE CUTLAS IS SO Y DONT U BRING THEM TO PLANT IN JULY


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Jul 12 2007, 02:58 PM~8293640
> *THE CUTLAS IS SO Y DONT U BRING THEM TO PLANT IN JULY
> *


 :0 I heard that :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

well.....??

:0


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

pics pics pics pics :werd:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 9 2007, 09:35 PM~8270615
> *:thumbsup: just like he said,  we have a bunch of new pics to post up including some fully molded frames along with a few new street cars that are hitting the streets right now,  hopefully i can load them up in the next few days.
> *


Look at those knock offs on that trailer  I also heard the rackin that car was (tubular) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jul 13 2007, 08:16 AM~8300047
> *pics pics pics pics :werd:
> *


for real post tham pics!!!!!!yall know yall got new clean shit hitting the streets :biggrin:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 12 2007, 08:55 PM~8296394
> *:0  I heard that :0
> *


how is everything with u guys, i hope all is good. big buzz about the picnic already should be good this month.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange 83+Jul 12 2007, 12:58 PM~8293640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 me too


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE UP NORTH FOR THE SHOW IN OHIO....WESTSIDE CAR CLUB PICNIC......


ALSO ON SPEED VISION HIGH HITTER WAS NO NOPI VISION LAST NIGHT REPPN THE THE SLVER LEAF ON TV BABY HOPPN AT NOPI NATIONALS IN ATLANTA,GA


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NOPI NATIONALS 2006


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

RUBEN BIULT FROM THE SHOP IN ORLANDO 2006


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LOW RIDER 2007 TAMPA


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

2007 TAMPA LOW RIDER ORLANDO BUILT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

RUBEN'S BLAZER IN 07 TAMPA LOWRIDER


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

What up team high hitter holdin it down all weekend for the homies.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 15 2007, 09:41 AM~8311808
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S AT OUR PICNIC IN SEPT 

OH WHAT ABOUT YOU ROB ARE YOU GOIN TO MAKE IT AGAIN ???
I THINK WE GOING UP TO OHIO SHOULD BE THERE 
FRIDAY PM HE YOUR ## AND I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN WE THERE 


BIG PERRY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 15 2007, 08:17 PM~8314827
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S AT OUR PICNIC IN SEPT
> 
> OH WHAT ABOUT YOU ROB ARE YOU GOIN TO MAKE IT AGAIN ???
> ...


THAT IS A YES, AND I TALK TO SHITTY BRITCHZ(DAN) ABOUT THAT AND THAT IS A MUST YES.. IF SO PM ON THAT AND WE'LL GET THAT IN THE WORKS..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 15 2007, 09:45 AM~8311819
> *What up team high hitter holdin it down all weekend for the homies.
> *


I HERD BETTER THEN HOLDEN IT DOWN......96 INCHES NICE MUST SEE PICS MUST SEE PICS.... N.MVMENT FAMILY WAS UP THERE SAID IT WAS HOT AS SHIT BUT TWO BIKINI CONTEST GOING ON......HELL YA

HAD IF SO THAT I PARTAKE IN THE SHOW AT THE END OF JULY PROMISE NO HORROR STORIES (TOILET PULLING) IF I SHOW UP.. ONLY THAT REQ PLEAZ....

DAN YOUR ON YOUR OWN....BRO


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 16 2007, 01:45 AM~8316441
> *I HERD BETTER THEN HOLDEN IT DOWN......96 INCHES  NICE MUST SEE PICS MUST SEE PICS.... N.MVMENT  FAMILY WAS UP THERE SAID IT WAS HOT AS SHIT BUT TWO BIKINI CONTEST GOING ON......HELL YA
> 
> HAD IF SO THAT I PARTAKE IN THE SHOW AT THE END OF JULY PROMISE NO HORROR STORIES (TOILET PULLING) IF  I SHOW UP.. ONLY THAT REQ PLEAZ....
> ...



link to video, beware of my screaming.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgrI7wd-bW0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Two Tiny Tits for High Hitter :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Jul 16 2007, 07:48 AM~8317506
> *link to video, beware of my screaming.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgrI7wd-bW0
> *


NOW I HAVE SOMETHING TO GET OFF TO AT NIGHT THAT WAS SEXY.....HOPE YOU GUYS GO THE THE PIC NIC IN SEPT IN ATL, GA ............. :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 17 2007, 10:38 PM~8333190
> *:uh:
> NOW I HAVE SOMETHING TO GET OFF TO AT NIGHT THAT WAS SEXY.....HOPE YOU GUYS GO THE THE PIC NIC IN SEPT IN ATL, GA ............. :uh:  :thumbsup:
> *



XXXXX2222 hope to see you there 

probabley see you befor though


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

how much for a shirt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 18 2007, 02:03 PM~8337657
> *how much for a shirt
> *


15.99 I THINK PM ME YOUR SHIRT SIZE AND ADDRESS THAT WILL NOT BE A PROBLEM......


12 INCH CYLINDERS IN STOCK... NO LEAKS AND NO MAINTENCE..........6 SETS IN STOCK ONLY COLOR IS BLACK...WILL GET PICS TONITE FOR THE ORDER LIST........... :biggrin: 


HITTEN SWITCHES AND BITCHES IS A HIGH HITTER THANG...  


AND HIGH HITTERS HAS FIFTH WHEELS IN STOCK.. WITH OUR WITH OUT RIM IN THE BACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: GOT NEW NEWS COMEN SOON!!! WHAT THE HELL IS DAN UP TO NOW!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

:0


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

for sale


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

nice work bro that lincoln looks good


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ITS THREE IN THE MORNING AND THEY GOT BARNEY ON :angry: .. GOD DAMN WERES BLUES CLUES?????


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 18 2007, 07:22 PM~8340606
> *15.99 I THINK PM ME YOUR SHIRT SIZE AND ADDRESS THAT WILL NOT BE A PROBLEM......
> 
> *



ok i pm you next week have to ask a friend befor how much he need


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

do you still have the black mc ls for sale


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 21 2007, 07:34 AM~8358223
> *ok i pm you next week have to ask a friend befor how much he need
> *


hey a have a bunch extras, ill hook u up, you got a pm


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

my latest daily driver


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 20 2007, 04:02 AM~8351591
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jul 21 2007, 08:34 AM~8358281
> *how much?
> *


not sure yet what to ask, im accepting offers


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 18 2007, 09:22 PM~8340606
> *15.99 I THINK PM ME YOUR SHIRT SIZE AND ADDRESS THAT WILL NOT BE A PROBLEM......
> 12 INCH CYLINDERS IN STOCK... NO LEAKS AND NO MAINTENCE..........6 SETS IN STOCK  ONLY COLOR IS BLACK...WILL GET PICS TONITE FOR THE ORDER LIST........... :biggrin:
> HITTEN SWITCHES AND BITCHES IS A HIGH HITTER THANG...
> ...


15.99 are the ones with the orange caddy hoppin on the back, logo shirts are real cheap


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

is the black monte carlos still up for sale


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jul 21 2007, 08:44 AM~8358297
> *is the black monte carlos still up for sale
> *


nope that sold a while back to one of the homies from another club, heres a pic of it recently, he did a nice job


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA TRADE FROM HIGH HITTER HYDROS A STOCK CLEAN CUTTY FOR A JUICIE CUTTY THAT NEED SOME WORK BUT NO BODIE WORK


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 21 2007, 09:40 AM~8358291
> *15.99 are the ones with the orange caddy hoppin on the back,  logo shirts are real cheap
> *


have any pics; i need 1 orange & 1 white one;

I'll be in Panama City next Sat.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Jul 22 2007, 05:59 AM~8362865
> *have any pics; i need 1 orange & 1 white one;
> 
> I'll be in Panama City next Sat.
> *


x2pics needed


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SORRY FOR SHITTY PICS I COULD NOT FIND ANY PICTURES FROM ICHI'S OR PICS FROM LAYITLOW OF ANYTHING WITH HIGH HITTER HYDRAULICS MAKING AN APPEARENCE WITH THE ONLY HOPPER :0 :0 :0 

GRAND OPENING FOR ICHIBANS HYDRAULICS.... HOPEN TO FIND A HOPPER OR TWO THAT WAS WILLING TO NOSE UP.. BUT DAN WAS THE ONLY MAN AT THAT FUNCTION...WITH A HOPPER.. SO WE MADE THE CROWD AND HOPPED THAT SHIT..


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

FLORIDA STORE'S FULLY STOCK WITH CLYNDERS AND BLOCKS AND ECT...

CALL DAN 850-527-2600.......ALSO SOON WILL BE PICS OF THE TRUCK DAN IS PUTTING OUT THERE FOR PIGEONFORD, TN.....BODY DROPP COUNTRY :biggrin:



:uh: I'M GETTN PRETTY SHIFFY ON THAT CHROME ........ :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave: PEOPLE IT TIME TO WAKE UP AND ASK DAMN HOW MANY FEELINGS AM I GOING TO HURT TO DAY... WHEN MY CAR START SWANGEN... :0 

GOOD MORNING BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

ya got 3 locations now or 2 keep up the good work,ruben i'll be hittin you up soon as i get some minor problems out the way


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Jul 23 2007, 04:34 PM~8372931
> *ya got 3 locations now or 2 keep up the good work,ruben i'll be hittin you up soon as i get some minor problems out the way
> *


CHRIS THERE IS ONLY TWO .. PANAMA AND ORLANDO.....FLA

TALK TO RUB OR DAN AND THE GOT MADD SHIT IN STOCK........HOUSE CALLS WILL COST YA :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

tttttttttttttt


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 22 2007, 03:56 PM~8364287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WE who?..... The only person I saw hop was Dan.

you working off some money by advertising?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jul 24 2007, 05:35 PM~8381827
> *WE who?..... The only person I saw hop was Dan.
> 
> you working off some money by advertising?
> *


THANKS THAT EVENS PROVES THE POINT..... DAN WAS THE ONLY ONE WITH A HOPPER AT THAT EVENT :loco:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE AT THE NEW MOVEMENT .CC PIC NIC THIS WEEKEND IN ST AUGUSTINE,FL 07-29-2007..

SUPPORTING FLORIDA IN ANY CITY.............


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8387284
> *TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE AT THE NEW MOVEMENT .CC PIC NIC THIS WEEKEND IN ST AUGUSTINE,FL  07-29-2007..
> 
> SUPPORTING FLORIDA IN ANY CITY.............
> *


what about plant city on the 29th?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 25 2007, 11:52 AM~8387317
> *what about plant city on the 29th?
> *


Dan is going up there, ill be in Plant City :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

what's up from obsession c.c.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 25 2007, 07:31 PM~8391105
> *what's up from obsession c.c.
> *


THAT IS A HELL YA.......MIGHT HAVE BOTH HOPPERS......OR ANOTHER SUPRISE FOR THE PEEPS FROM OTOWN.........COMEN TWO..... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh: 

YOU GOT THE MONEY AND DREAM TO BUILD THE CAR YOU WANT: AND HIGH HITTER HAS THE TOOLS TO MAKE IT COME TRUE........................ :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: WHATS ON THE MENUE????


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 25 2007, 03:49 PM~8389152
> *Dan is going up there,  ill be in Plant City  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 26 2007, 09:20 AM~8395193
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD BABY...I HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE IN THE ORLANDO NIGHTS CRUZ INN ON THE 08-04-07 .................TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE THAT RUBENS H-TOWN BABY........... :wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 25 2007, 09:05 PM~8391862
> *THAT IS A HELL YA.......MIGHT HAVE BOTH HOPPERS......OR ANOTHER SUPRISE FOR THE PEEPS FROM OTOWN.........COMEN TWO..... :biggrin:
> *



yea man that's straight right there i got every thing set up with lowrider 
they with also be covering the picnic as well 

kj caliswangin 
lowrider
streetlow
last laff
homegrown
and ecs


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

what's up fellas, you guys coming to the westside picnic this weekend? hope to see u guys there ---PINKY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> yea man that's straight right there i got every thing set up with lowrider
> they with also be covering the picnic as well
> 
> kj caliswangin
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: : : :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt for a go-lo legal single pump cutlass that will finally be ready in a few months :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

single pump 72 volts


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 28 2007, 01:06 PM~8413617
> *ttt for a go-lo legal single pump cutlass that will finally be ready in a few months  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NOW THERES ARE PRICELESS...............


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

heres another High Hitter Orlando built, just clean for the streets with all the stress points done.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 29 2007, 08:49 PM~8421736
> *heres another High Hitter Orlando built,  just clean for the streets with all the stress points done.
> 
> 
> ...


THE WHITE IS TIGHT! YOU NEED HELP RUBEN ON THE HOPPER I'M ONLY HOUR AWAY.. PM ME YOUR NMBER BRO.. I WILL BE IN ORLANDO SATURDAY WITH ALL OF NEW MOVEMENT.CC :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:nicoderm: WHATS NEXT FOR TEAM HIGH HITTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

WHATS UP BIG DAN :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 29 2007, 08:49 PM~8421736
> *heres another High Hitter Orlando built,  just clean for the streets with all the stress points done.
> 
> 
> ...


nice any pics of the setup


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

High Hitters!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 29 2007, 09:49 PM~8421736
> *heres another High Hitter Orlando built,  just clean for the streets with all the stress points done.
> 
> 
> ...


damn u dont wana take that car 2 a night of shop working


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

High quality polishing available
BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jul 30 2007, 07:50 PM~8430548
> *High quality polishing available
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk nice


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LET THEM KNOW RUBEN HIGH HITTER IS HIGH QUALITY AND 100% :biggrin: 



THEY WILL PUT SMILES ON YOU FACE................$$$$


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

CHAZ YOU NEED TO GET A LIFE.....UR ALWAYS ON HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: I YES I DO HAVE A LIFE....NIKKUA


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Jul 31 2007, 09:49 AM~8435474
> *:thumbsup: I YES I DO HAVE A LIFE....NIKKUA
> *


LOL


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

me 2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8435840
> *me 2
> *


PULLN PEOPLE OFF THE SHITTER IS NOT A LIFE ...THAT IS A FUCKD UP THANG TO DO... OBBESSION PIC NIC....WE GOTTA TRADE WAR STORYS..........AND DRANK ALL NIGHT ...............IWE HAVE TO GET DAN FU BARD..SLAPP SHITTN ON HIMSELF DRUNK.....MRS. HIGH HITTER WOULD LUV THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:machinegun:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: meangreen88, KRAZYTOYZ, TATTOO-76, browninthe810, newmovementrider, KINGFISH_CUSTOM209, Mr.74




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:uh: PEOPLE.....................


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

any pics of the setup on her :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SHIT ITS FOR SALE IF YOU WANT TO KNOW..................THAT CAR IS SUPPA TIGHT....................HIGH HITTER BUILT HIGH HITTER OWNED..................THATS RARE FOR JACKSONVILLE................ :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks but I wann build my owen ride but shit I got mad love for yall boyz!!!!!!!!!!!pluz me -n- Ruben already had a talk about some item's I need to for him but thankz anywayz homie


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 3 2007, 08:47 PM~8467798
> *thanks but I wann build my owen ride but shit I got mad love for yall boyz!!!!!!!!!!!pluz me -n- Ruben already had a talk about some item's I need to for him but thankz anywayz homie
> *


I AH LUV YOU TOOO MAN.............(j/k)...................................BUT I FEL YOU BUILDING YOUR OWN CAR.............SHIT YOU NNED TO COME UP TO ORLANDO TONIGHT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

lol........ill come on there one day but not tonight.....I use live in orlando


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Do any of ya'll stores carry extended/reinforced arm for 63 impala; chrome or not chrome, and do you do core swaps?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Aug 5 2007, 06:29 AM~8475094
> *Do any of ya'll stores carry extended/reinforced arm for 63 impala; chrome or not chrome, and do you do core swaps?
> *


YES SIR SEND HIGH HITTER A PM TELL HIM WHAT YOU AND IT WILL HAPPEN.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: meangreen88, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER


:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YA'LL OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ALL RIGHT THIS IS THE OFFICIAL WORD RIGHT HERE <span style=\'color:red\'>LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING 
OBSESSION FEST 2007 IN ATLANTA GA. HOSTED BY OBSESSION C.C.
SO GET YOUR SHINE ON IN THE ATL SEPT. 16 LET'S SHOW THEM WHAT 
WE MADE OF</span>

THIS WILL BE COVERED BY LOWRIDER STAFF AND NOT A FREE LANCE PHOTOGRAPHER



















THIS EVENT WILL ALSO BE CVERED BY KJ CALISWANGIN

FOOD WILL BE SERVED AT 1PM BY OBSESSION C.C. MEMBERS
"NO COST TO YOU "

STREET LOW MAG.
LAST LAFF MAG. AND VIDEO
HOMEGROWN LOWRIDER VIDEO'S 
ECS INTERNET MAG
AND MORE

SIX DIFFERN'T STYLE DJ'S

CARCLUB GAMES

SO COME AND BE OUR GUEST BRING THE FAMILY 
YOUR LOW LOW AND KICK BACK WITH US FOR NO COST 
AND ENJOY A DAY OF LOWRIDING

:biggrin: !!!!!OH AND A GANG OF NOSING UP!!!!! :biggrin


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 5 2007, 03:03 PM~8477077
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YA'LL OUT THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ALL RIGHT THIS IS THE OFFICIAL WORD RIGHT HERE <span style=\'color:red\'>LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING
> OBSESSION FEST 2007 IN ATLANTA GA. HOSTED BY OBSESSION C.C.
> ...


I GOT FLORIDA VS TENNESSEE THAT WEEKEND....AND I GOT TO GO TO SEAWORLD................


BUT TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE.................J-VILLE AND O-TOWN......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8476516
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: meangreen88, HAITIAN 305 HOPPER
> :biggrin:
> *


what up homie...I just wanted to know what u drive


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2007, 04:19 PM~8477490
> *what up homie...I just wanted to know what u drive
> *












WHICH ONE...............CADDI AND 63 IMPI.................


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn u show off.....lol u have some tight lolos im feelin the 63 alot


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2007, 05:46 PM~8477994
> *damn u show off.....lol u have some tight lolos im feelin the 63 alot
> *


63 IS ABT TO GO FRAME OFF..... DAN HAS SHIT IN THE WORKS ON THAT ONE...





















THA SHIT MAKE ME HORNY........... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

the front clip hasn't been on the trey since the early eighties tho....lol


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 5 2007, 07:09 PM~8478981
> *the front clip hasn't been on the trey since the early eighties tho....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Aug 5 2007, 10:54 PM~8479298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 6 2007, 09:10 PM~8488994
> *:biggrin:
> *


I HAV A RUSTY 55............. MY SHIT IS GETTING BUILD SOONER THEN LATER....BABY.... SINCE YOU WORK FOR DOUG LET HIM FIX YOUR SHIT........


FRONT CLIP 352 MILES FROM MY HOUSE AND YES I NEED A NEW HOOR.....HANG 10 IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN)))................

ROB WERE IS YOUR !!!!!!! WHAY DO YOU DRIVE... ITS BEEN A WHILE.... :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

HIGH HITTER DAN WAS AT ORLANDO NIGHTS................08-03-07 :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 7 2007, 12:34 AM~8489768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPPIN MY NEW MOVEMENT TAT BABY :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 7 2007, 10:47 AM~8492889
> *REPPIN MY NEW MOVEMENT TAT BABY :biggrin:
> *


4LIFE NEW MOVEMENT CC. FLORIDA'S BACK BONE.........


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 7 2007, 12:19 AM~8489664
> *I HAV A RUSTY 55............. MY SHIT IS GETTING BUILD SOONER THEN LATER....BABY.... SINCE YOU WORK FOR DOUG LET HIM FIX YOUR SHIT........
> FRONT CLIP 352 MILES FROM MY HOUSE AND YES I NEED A NEW HOOR.....HANG 10 IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN)))................
> 
> ...


Chaz...

When / what was the last car that you drove of YOURS that wasn't stock....(in your driveway doesnt count bitch)


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 7 2007, 06:07 PM~8496968
> *Chaz...
> 
> When / what was the last car that you drove of YOURS that wasn't stock....(in your driveway doesnt count bitch)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Aug 7 2007, 08:07 PM~8496968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAN WE GET BACK TO THE HIGH HITTER TOPIC CHILDREN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 8 2007, 05:28 AM~8501402
> *CAN WE GET BACK TO THE HIGH HITTER TOPIC CHILDREN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YES DADDY :uh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 8 2007, 12:33 PM~8503051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YES DADDY :uh:
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 9 2007, 08:59 AM~8511406
> *
> *


YOU WANT ME FLUFF YOUR BALLZ....................15.99 MUDDER FUCKER :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 9 2007, 07:59 PM~8515337
> *YOU WANT ME FLUFF YOUR BALLZ....................15.99 MUDDER FUCKER :0
> *


damn you gettin expensive now a days


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

FUNNY AS SHIT.......RIGHT HERE


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 10 2007, 12:40 AM~8517870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

EAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZY


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Do ya'll (Highhitter Hydraulics) do chrome plating or do you send it off?

If ya do; do ya have a price list or a number to call for prices


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt for my homie dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 10 2007, 07:29 PM~8524736
> *ttt for my homie dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *












JACKSONVILLE ,FL HERE WE COME.........


----------



## casual1219 (Jan 7, 2006)

i had dan do all my work you could not ask for better work , great shop would recommened over and over again


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

HIGH HITTER DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@Aug 12 2007, 08:28 PM~8537627
> *i had dan do all my work  you could not ask for better work , great shop would recommened over and over again
> *


 :biggrin: OVER AND OVER AGAIN..............


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 13 2007, 05:58 AM~8540531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP ..............YOU NAILED IT ON THE HEAD................


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

DAN, DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AT THE SHOP?












:biggrin:


----------



## casual1219 (Jan 7, 2006)

cant get my pics to attach to show pics?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@Aug 14 2007, 08:32 PM~8555524
> *cant get my pics to attach to show pics?
> *


POST THAT SHIT BRO...GOTTA REPP HIGH HITTER.....HE'LL BE IN JACKSOVILLE IN TWO WEEKS............... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

oh shit 2 weeks baby


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 15 2007, 06:41 AM~8558599
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMN NEW PAGE NIKKUA :wave:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 15 2007, 11:18 AM~8559300
> *DAMN NEW PAGE NIKKUA :wave:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 16 2007, 07:29 AM~8567020
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## casual1219 (Jan 7, 2006)

how do i get my pcs to post


----------



## casual1219 (Jan 7, 2006)

back at home again


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@Aug 17 2007, 09:47 PM~8580804
> *back at home again
> 
> 
> ...


AREN'T THE DUDE WITH BIG BODY CADDI...........?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casual1219_@Aug 17 2007, 11:47 PM~8580804
> *back at home again
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte homie


----------



## casual1219 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks cuz , no my homeboy scooter got the big body but that is is girl in my pics


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Aug 10 2007, 07:13 PM~8524016
> *Do ya'll (Highhitter Hydraulics) do chrome plating or do you send it off?
> 
> If ya do; do ya have a price list or a number to call for prices
> *


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

WHAT UP DAN
:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

SEPT 1ST LOWRIDER NIGHTS :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HAMPTON INN 770-389-0065 $$109.00
DAYS INN 770-507-4440 $$99.00
LA QUINTA 770-506-9991 $$117.00
THESE ARE WITHIN 3 MILES OF THE PARK


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 20 2007, 04:58 AM~8594488
> *WHAT UP DAN
> :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 21 2007, 07:49 PM~8609486
> *OBSESSION FEST
> 
> *



THIS IS GOING TO BE THE SHIT THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 22 2007, 06:42 AM~8614173
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE THE SHIT THIS YEAR :thumbsup:
> *



MAN THERE IS A GANG OF PEOPLE SAYIN THERE COMIN IF HALF SHOWS UP IT WILL BE THE SHIT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 26 2007, 10:23 AM~8643350
> *ttttt
> *


NO BULLSHIT ON THIS THREAD :thumbsup:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 25 2007, 07:12 PM~8640205
> *MAN THERE IS A GANG OF PEOPLE SAYIN THERE COMIN IF HALF SHOWS UP IT WILL BE THE SHIT
> *


NEW MOVEMENT WILL DEFINETLY BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 28 2007, 11:33 AM~8658895
> *NEW MOVEMENT WILL DEFINETLY BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *












lol just messin around....wish I could go


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8658923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH, YOUR GONNA MISS OUT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 28 2007, 11:56 AM~8659047
> *YEAH, YOUR GONNA MISS OUT
> *


yea I know...maybe next year


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac4life_@Aug 28 2007, 09:57 AM~8659056
> *yea I know...maybe next year
> *


PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Aug 28 2007, 09:25 PM~8664179
> *PUSSY :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Aug 29 2007, 05:41 AM~8667307
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

CHAZ AGE 12 :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

WHATS CRACKIN DAN, ANYTHING NEW


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

URL=http://s1074.photobucket.com/user/Ikeola808mclain/media/Mobile%20Uploads/my%20lincoln_zpseqkgzeuz.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Clean work


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> Clean work


Thanks...yea Dan and his crew do some clean work...

T.T.T for HIGH HITTER


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Just So Every One Knows High Hitter Is Not In Panama City.....It Was At One Time. When I Started It Kind Of Figured The Name Would Have Changed By Now But Its A Good Logo. No Hard Feelings I Just Don't Want My Work To Be Thought As Some One Elses. As Far As I Know Im The Only One Doing Hydraulics In Panama City


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------

